# Reviews Moderators?



## Pbartender (Mar 26, 2005)

I posted a 'review' in a thread on the OGL Games forum recently, and it was suggested that I also post it on the reviews page.  Unfortunately, the reviews page has no listing for 93 Games Studio.

Could one of the Reviews Moderators oblige me?


Thank you.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

of course, give me a few minutes and I'll tell you when I get it added.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

done

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?&do=product&productid=125955

I added the book that you reviewed in there as well.  If you review anything else and need a publisher or book added, please post here in Meta and I or someone else will get that added for you.  Thank you for your patience and for writting a very nice review.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 26, 2005)

Crothian, while you're at it, can you add Athenaeum Arcane: Letters by Ronin Arts?  I think it's fairly new. I was going to review it, but I couldn't find it.  thanks


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=product&productid=125996

so by letters they mean like notes or are they talking about the alphabet.  The notes makes more sense I think


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> done
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?&do=product&productid=125955
> 
> I added the book that you reviewed in there as well.  If you review anything else and need a publisher or book added, please post here in Meta and I or someone else will get that added for you.  Thank you for your patience and for writting a very nice review.




No problem.

And thanks again...  As soon as I get my review cleaned up and editted a bit, I'll post it proper.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

excellent, I look forward to reading it


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks. Did you add that, or was I just blind and couldn't find it?

Either way, I wrote the review.  I gave it a 2, since I just couldn't bring myself to give it a 1. Perhaps I am too nice?  Well, it didn't really deserve a 1, but it deserved every bit of the 2 I gave it.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

I added it to the database.  I can see your point with the review the letters would be much better as handouts then as just written there.  Not having seen the product I can't say if I agree with the 2 or if a 1 was deserved but you make your point readily enough.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, I couldn't see rating it "average". It was below average, in my estimation.


----------



## cybertalus (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Crothian, since you seem to be the go to guy for Reviews stuff, thought I'd mention that the new World of Darkness core book has two apparently identical entries.  URLs are:

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=product&productid=119426
http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=product&productid=119427

I noticed when I went to see if the book was even in the system.  I've been playing WoD for the first time at the gaming club this month and am considering writing a review of it.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out, taken care of


----------



## cybertalus (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for taking care of it, Crothian.

Now to find out if it's any easier to write a review of a product I have used in a game than it was to write one for a product I'd only read.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

its about the same I've found.  Sure the in game review seems pbetter but I've found that not the whole book gets used so I can only comment about certain parts of the book that way and then the review weighs more heavily on those parts then the others.


----------



## cybertalus (Mar 29, 2005)

I was afraid you'd say something like that.  

So far I'm finding the playtest type review to be more difficult to write.  My text keeps trying to drift away from being a review and towards being a story hour instead, and I'm having a difficult time seperating my opinion of the mini-campaign I played in from my opinion of the game system overall.

I'm sure I've mentioned it before, but I really admire you folks who manage to write reviews on a regular basis.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

It is hard to do on a regular basis.  I have to force myself to sit down and read and write them.  It is easy to get burnt out on them.  

Keep at it, take your time and I'm sure it will come oput good in the end.  Reviews are  different writign style and take some time to get used to as it is.


----------

